# Anyone use Cosequin supplement they'd like to reccomend?



## 4lilmunchkins (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm looking for a Cosequin supplement to add in all of my dogs diet. At this point none of them have luxating patella's of any grade, nor do they have joint problems...however, they are really active dogs and I want to insure that they do not start having joint problems as they get older in life. I've heard Cosequin is an amazing supplement for small dogs in keeping their joints healthy and I was wondering if anyone on here used a Cosequin supplement and if so, what brand or type you use and how it's working for you?
There's a lot of them out there and I just want to make sure I choose the right one so any opinions or feedback would be wonderful!


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

My two dogs get Cosequin daily.

I get Cosequin DS chewables. They don't really like them but they know that they have to eat them if they want to get their bowl of food after.

Here is the link to where I buy it:

http://www.entirelypets.com/cosdschewtab.html

Both of my dogs are still young, both are 2 years old with no leg or joint injuries. It's purely for prevention.


----------



## drea (Mar 9, 2009)

My vet recommended Dasuquin (the next generation of Cosequin) as being the most-absorbed. My dog's, Tucker P Macaroon, aka the Honorable Grand Peanut, elbow and wrist growth plates closed too early and his elbow sub-luxated. He's a large (90+ pounds) unknown breed dog, 11 months old. He'll have to be on it (Dasuquin) for the rest of his life.


----------



## 4lilmunchkins (Feb 14, 2009)

Mdawn said:


> My two dogs get Cosequin daily.
> 
> I get Cosequin DS chewables. They don't really like them but they know that they have to eat them if they want to get their bowl of food after.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information!
If you don't mind my asking, about how big are the chews? My biggest dog is just about five pounds and I'm wondering if I bought these if I'd need to break them into tiny bits for them to eat or not?



drea said:


> My vet recommended Dasuquin (the next generation of Cosequin) as being the most-absorbed. My dog's, Tucker P Macaroon, aka the Honorable Grand Peanut, elbow and wrist growth plates closed too early and his elbow sub-luxated. He's a large (90+ pounds) unknown breed dog, 11 months old. He'll have to be on it (Dasuquin) for the rest of his life.


Interesting...I've never heard of this before....do you purchase it at your vets office or online? 
I'm sorry to hear about your dogs sub-luxated elbow 
Hopefully the Dasuquin will really help him!


----------



## drea (Mar 9, 2009)

I bought it from Royal Palm Pet Supply (on-line). I got a better price than at my vet's office. These are also chewables, but I just crumble one and add it to his food; otherwise, he won't eat it.


----------



## Eyssa (Jul 28, 2008)

I honestly never knew there were different brands... we just bought it from the vet, and it worked wonders on my 14-year-old sheltie, who incidentally had kidney failure. Her back straightened up and her back legs had more range of movement. The tablets we got (still not sure what they are) were chewable and supposedly were highly palatable for the dogs, though our other dog, Tori (who got the leftover tablets after Callie passed away), hates them.


----------



## drea (Mar 9, 2009)

Dasuquin is made by the same company as Cosequin (Nutramax Labs), it's just the newest 'model'. My vet/orthopedic surgeon told me there were studies done to see how much Glucosamine was actually being absorbed by the dog in a number of different products and Dasuquin was the highest, Glycoflex was next. That's just his opinion, and I trust his recommendation.


----------



## ptsupp (Apr 14, 2009)

That's absolutely right. There is also Dasuquin with MSM: http://www.petstruly.com/bone-joint-care-dasuquin.html
To see what dog owners have to say about Dasuquin scroll down to the end of the page: http://www.petstruly.com/3282.html and http://www.petstruly.com/3286.html


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Here is a great supplement on the market is cheaper than Cosequine or Dasequin and works. My vet has a ex racing greyhound who is 12yr old on this supplement and is doing great. Any of the dogs that he has put on this supplement have seen great results. Our office manager has her two dobe's who are agility dogs on this also. They have just came out with a size for small breed dogs. It's called Phycox JS
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_k?url=search-alias=garden&field-keywords=phycox-js&x=0&y=0


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

I have used both Cosequin DS and Dasaquin for my 3 dogs. My male shih-poo has luxating patellas in both rear legs. I like them both, but the Dasaquin did give him a little loose stool. I actually like a supplement from a company called Springtime, Inc. called Joint-Health Chewables. They work great for my dogs. You can double them if needed or break them into smaller pieces. Go the this websit to check them out www.springtimeinc.com. BTW, I also use some of their other supplements....Bug-off Garlic chews, Fresh Factors sometimes, and Stress-free Calmplex sometimes. Good luck!


----------



## drea (Mar 9, 2009)

ptsupp said:


> That's absolutely right. There is also Dasuquin with MSM:


That's what Tucker P gets. It's working great; no more rimadyl <sp?>.


----------



## Zion21 (May 21, 2009)

agility collie mom said:


> Here is a great supplement on the market is cheaper than Cosequine or Dasequin and works. My vet has a ex racing greyhound who is 12yr old on this supplement and is doing great. Any of the dogs that he has put on this supplement have seen great results. Our office manager has her two dobe's who are agility dogs on this also. They have just came out with a size for small breed dogs. It's called Phycox JS
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_k?url=search-alias=garden&field-keywords=phycox-js&x=0&y=0


I also second this product. I use this on my dog with no problems.


----------



## philovance (Jan 7, 2009)

"Cosequin" is the brand name of a well established glucosamine/chondritin supplement manufactured by Nutramax Labs. It is one of a great many supplements using those ingredients and is theoretically available only through vets. Yeah, like Frontline. 

Nutramax claims that their formulation is more completely absorbed than "generic" human supplements available at W*lmart, etc. It was the first thing my vet recommended for my 20 lb 6 yo mutt and she didn't attempt to sell it to me herself. After running wild one afternoon he pulled up lame and after a few days of on again off again lameness I took him in. She gave him a week of Rimadyl and now he's right as rain but I am now taking the elevator up and down from our second floor apartment to spare his joints.

I also ordered Cosequin from eBay. The product I received was 1/2 the price of most retailers and came in a shrink wrapped package with the cardboard promotional material attached. In another words it was completely legit with a 2011 expiration.

The normal dose for a small dog is 1 tablet divided in half to stabilize joint pain and 1/2 a day for maintenance. After a while the dose can be 1/2 a tablet every other day for maintenance. 1/2 a tablet is smaller than a training treat and my dog enjoys it. I further split the 1/2 tab into very small pieces to use as a "training treat."

Benji has had no further symptoms and the bottle I bought will last a year on the every other day 1/2 tablet dose so I think it was a good investment.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Philo: you said you ordered it on EBAY

*I also ordered Cosequin from eBay. The product I received was 1/2 the price of most retailers and came in a shrink wrapped package with the cardboard promotional material attached. In another words it was completely legit with a 2011 expiration.*

How did you find it? I'm pretty bad when it comes to ebay stuff.


----------



## philovance (Jan 7, 2009)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> Philo: you said you ordered it on EBAY
> 
> *I also ordered Cosequin from eBay. The product I received was 1/2 the price of most retailers and came in a shrink wrapped package with the cardboard promotional material attached. In another words it was completely legit with a 2011 expiration.*
> 
> How did you find it? I'm pretty bad when it comes to ebay stuff.


I will rely on the moderators to guide us in this discussion because I have "no commercial interest" (nci) in this topic. However I am an assiduous bargain hunter who hates to be taken.

Apparently there is a lot of legitimate Cosequin in the marketplace, such that eBay vendors can offer it and still make money on a very low price. If the vendor has thousands of ratings and is stating an expiration date, I will take a chance.

I guess you'd find it by going to www.ebay.com and searching on "cosequin ds." I go for the lowest "buy it now" price with shipping. These days I hardly ever "bid" on eBay merchandise but I do "buy it now" for an odd assortment of things I need to buy.


----------



## Hound (May 20, 2009)

Cosequin is a proven supplement to induce joint support for your dog. It is available in two main varieties: Cosequin Multi as a regular multivitamin supplement. The Hip and Join Support and Plus is a reinforcing medication for dogs with particular bone problems. It is a relatively safe medication as it has been proven and tested for ten years now. However, it is still best to consult your vet before administering this drug to your dog.


----------

